
Developer Tools in Firefox: What next? - mbrubeck
http://blog.johnath.com/2010/03/10/developer-tools-in-firefox/
======
windsurfer
Imagine what could happen if Firefox embraced extensions and released
different versions for different groups.

You could have the still-vanilla Firefox, the "Turbo" version with vertical
tabs, NoScript, Greasemonky, Paginator or whatever, and another version for
"Developers" that has a bunch of debugging tools and a text editor (or a link
to bespin). It would become much like a GUI-based emacs.

~~~
fnid2
Bespin is still _way_ too buggy. I tried using it the other day to edit one of
the examples on the bespin page itself and it just didn't work. I'm not sure
they are taking the right approach really. Was quite a bit disappointed,
because I think something like bespin would be really cool. They still have a
_lot_ of work to do before it is usable at all.

